# Paris 2012



## stephane6646 (3 Juillet 2005)

Un journaliste sur LCI disait ce matin dans son éditorial que le moral des français ne remonterait pas si Paris n'était pas choisie en 2012 pour accueillir les jeux olympiques....et bien personnellement, je me moque des JO à Paris. Si c'est pour vendre des Tours effel et des photos de Montmartre aux touristes, on n'a pas besoin des JO...Si c'est pour voir le logo Paris 2012 avec Coca cola, Kodak et Lion, Fuji, Ford....Pas besoin non plus...Si c'est pour voir des records avec des athletes dopés, pas besoin non plus...
Bref... j'aimerais une telle mobilisation pour les gens qui sont seuls, les personnes agées, les malades, ceux qui souffrent...là en effet mon moral remonterait....
Au fait, combien les places au stade de France pour voir un 100m en 9"71? Ils feront un prix pour les chômeurs?


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

Un peu simpliste, voire simplette comme approche des enjeux  :mouais:


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un peu simpliste, voire simplette comme approche des enjeux :mouais:


 
Bien sûr depuis la capitale, on a toujours une vision juste des enjeux(surtout quand on est à la Défense? Le marathon passe à la Défense? tu pourras le voir depuis ton bureau?  )... Je pense que le "raisonnement simpliste" ou "simplet" (pour reprendre tes termes) vient de l'édito du journaliste mesurant le moral des français avec l'obtention des jeux... Je trouve que dans la période difficile que nous traversons, il est trop "simpliste " de présenter les jeux comme un attribut de l'amélioration du moral des français. Bien entendu, je suis conscient des enjeux économiques colossaux qui sont présents...
mais je voulais souligner aussi le décalage entre l'approche économique et l'enjeu olympique. 
Bien entendu ce n'était que l'avis d'un provincial qui ne verra les jeux que depuis son petit écran....Tiens j'aurais bien aimé que les jeux soient décentralisés, histoire que tout le monde en profite, pas simplement la capitale ( à ce niveau là , la coupe du monde était bien plus démocratique, puisqu'aux quatre coins de la france, on pouvait se rendre à un stade et voir des matches. Mais les JO sont organisés par une ville et cette ville représente le pays)...que je suis simple: nous en profiterons du moment que l'économie fonctionne, grâce aux retombées et puis quand je monterai à la capitale, je pourrai profiter des nouveaux moyens de transports en commun.... Alors oui, je veux bien du pain et des jeux.... Mais peut être est ce encore trop "simpliste"?  

PS: si tu as déjà des tickets, tu peux me faire signe, je suis preneur....


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Bertrand prévoit une retombée économique de 35millions d'euros si Paris fait les JO de 2012 mais Bertrand a-t-il raison ou les JO sont-ils trop chers pour la France?
Pour moi, tout ça reste flou... 
  :mouais:


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

Pas mal d'infos ici et là


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Un journaliste sur LCI disait ce matin dans son éditorial que le moral des français ne remonterait pas si Paris n'était pas choisie en 2012 pour accueillir les jeux olympiques....et bien personnellement, je me moque des JO à Paris. Si c'est pour vendre des Tours effel et des photos de Montmartre aux touristes, on n'a pas besoin des JO...Si c'est pour voir le logo Paris 2012 avec Coca cola, Kodak et Lion, Fuji, Ford....Pas besoin non plus...Si c'est pour voir des records avec des athletes dopés, pas besoin non plus...
> Bref... j'aimerais une telle mobilisation pour les gens qui sont seuls, les personnes agées, les malades, ceux qui souffrent...là en effet mon moral remonterait....
> Au fait, combien les places au stade de France pour voir un 100m en 9"71? Ils feront un prix pour les chômeurs?


Totalement d'accord avec toi.
D'ailleurs c'est bizarre, toute La presse,sondages à l'appui, dit que la france souhaite ardemment les JO, mais moi dans mon entourage 'étudiant', c'est plutot le 'j'en-ai-rien-a-foutre' qui domine sur la question.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal d'infos ici et là



Par contre rien là...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mais moi dans mon entourage 'étudiant', c'est plutot le 'j'en-ai-rien-a-foutre' qui domine sur la question.



ça c'est normal non ?

entourage étudiant....


----------



## derennes (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est normal non ?
> 
> entourage étudiant....



poil aux dents!


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Juillet 2005)

Pour recentrer le débat, les Jo à paris n'est pas le seul sujet...C'est "comment mesurer le moral de français"? 
Bref.... Mais il est tout de même intéressant de souligner que les JO seront organisés dans une ville musée comme paris (du moins si nous / paris (paris c'est la france - figure métonymique)). 
Je ne méconnais pas les enjeux idéologiques, politiques et économiques représentés par ces olympiades.  L'idéal olympique a été vendu depuis bien longtemps et nous ne verrons plus de miltants pour la cause des africains-américains lever le poing après avoir reçu une médaille.
Si je compare aux prochains jeux de Pékin (où la chine montrera qu'elle est une des toutes premières puissances, avec cette volonté de domination), je me demande ce que nous montrerons en 2012: venez voir l'aviron au chateau de Versailles, l'escrime au grand palais, le marathon sur les champs....Si paris est une métonymie de la france et si paris est une ville musée, est ce que la france sera vue comme une grand musée? 
Mais bon, s'il y a des millions et que par le biais de nos taxes, il y a une redistribution pour beaucoup, alors tant mieux. 
Finalement , nous vivons un bon début d'été: un réacteur et des emplois en provence et peut être les jeux à paris... en 2012....
mais peut être vivrons nosu mieux à paris grace aux jeux. est ce que les classes populaires pourront mieux se loger...dans la ville lumières/musée...


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2005)

j'ai rien compris..


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> ...les Jo à paris n'est pas le seul sujet...C'est "comment mesurer le moral de français"? ...


Mouarfff...
D'où le titre absolument explicite du fil


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> D'où le titre absolument explicite du fil


Excusez moi maitre golf....  Maus pour l'esprit simple que je suis, quelle est la signification de la photo? Vous avez tendance à juger sans trop donner d'explication....bref un peu arbitraire, je dirai... Les sujets sont-ils trop "simples" pour leurs maitres? J'aurais aimé que vous répondiez en développant vos propos, vous auriez pu ainsi éclairer mon esprit provincial de vos lumière (Paris ville lumières....). 
Sinon, si tu as des places pour le marathon, je suis preneur....


----------



## golf (4 Juillet 2005)

On se raccroche aux branches comme on peut :rateau:


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On se raccroche aux branches comme on peut :rateau:


 
Capitaine oh mon capitaine, merci pour ton explication, un peu légère ma foi... il n'en demeure pas moins que tu ne développes pas beaucoup...mais ça doit être ta philosophie... ...
Bon, dès que tu as les billets pour le marathon, n'oublie pas de me faire signe...
sinon, ce serait intéressant qu'un parisien de la défense explique en quoi les jo à paris lui remontent le moral..merci...


----------



## golf (4 Juillet 2005)

Moi !
Les JO !
Sur le plan moral !

Je m'en tape


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi !
> Les JO !
> Sur le plan moral !
> 
> Je m'en tape


au moins c'est clair... et au niveau de ta bourse de contribuable francilien?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr depuis la capitale, on a toujours une vision juste des enjeux(surtout quand on est à la Défense? Le marathon passe à la Défense? tu pourras le voir depuis ton bureau?  )... Je pense que le "raisonnement simpliste" ou "simplet" (pour reprendre tes termes) vient de l'édito du journaliste mesurant le moral des français avec l'obtention des jeux... Je trouve que dans la période difficile que nous traversons, il est trop "simpliste " de présenter les jeux comme un attribut de l'amélioration du moral des français. Bien entendu, je suis conscient des enjeux économiques colossaux qui sont présents...
> mais je voulais souligner aussi le décalage entre l'approche économique et l'enjeu olympique.
> Bien entendu ce n'était que l'avis d'un provincial qui ne verra les jeux que depuis son petit écran....Tiens j'aurais bien aimé que les jeux soient décentralisés, histoire que tout le monde en profite, pas simplement la capitale ( à ce niveau là , la coupe du monde était bien plus démocratique, puisqu'aux quatre coins de la france, on pouvait se rendre à un stade et voir des matches. Mais les JO sont organisés par une ville et cette ville représente le pays)...que je suis simple: nous en profiterons du moment que l'économie fonctionne, grâce aux retombées et puis quand je monterai à la capitale, je pourrai profiter des nouveaux moyens de transports en commun.... Alors oui, je veux bien du pain et des jeux.... Mais peut être est ce encore trop "simpliste"?
> 
> PS: si tu as déjà des tickets, tu peux me faire signe, je suis preneur....


Euuhhhm je pense pas que les épreuves de voile se déroule sur la Seine... 
Bon d'accord ya Paris plage mais ça reste étroit quand même...


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Euuhhhm je pense pas que les épreuves de voile se déroule sur la Seine...
> Bon d'accord ya Paris plage mais ça reste étroit quand même...


 
C'est certain....sauf que le propos de mon post était de soulever un lien entre la nature de musée propre à paris avec les JO....et au final de savoir ce que nous pouvions montrer au reste du monde....


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain....sauf que le propos de mon post était de soulever un lien entre la nature de musée propre à paris avec les JO....et au final de savoir ce que nous pouvions montrer au reste du monde....


 
sérieusement, c'était quoi ton propos exactement:
- le moral des français?  
- pour ou contre les Jo à Paris? 
- quel lien avec le reste?

qu'est-ce que tu endends par "lien entre la nature de musée propore à Paris avec les JO" ?


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sérieusement, c'était quoi ton propos exactement:
> - le moral des français?
> - pour ou contre les Jo à Paris?
> - quel lien avec le reste?
> ...


 
relis mon post plus haut à ce sujet...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Un journaliste sur LCI disait ce matin dans son éditorial que le moral des français ne remonterait pas si Paris n'était pas choisie en 2012 pour accueillir les jeux olympiques....et bien personnellement, je me moque des JO à Paris. Si c'est pour vendre des Tours effel et des photos de Montmartre aux touristes, on n'a pas besoin des JO...Si c'est pour voir le logo Paris 2012 avec Coca cola, Kodak et Lion, Fuji, Ford....Pas besoin non plus...Si c'est pour voir des records avec des athletes dopés, pas besoin non plus...
> Bref... j'aimerais une telle mobilisation pour les gens qui sont seuls, les personnes agées, les malades, ceux qui souffrent...là en effet mon moral remonterait....
> Au fait, combien les places au stade de France pour voir un 100m en 9"71? Ils feront un prix pour les chômeurs?



J'ai plutôt l'impression que les français sont des déprimés chroniques.
Le jours où ils arrêteront de se regarder le nombril en se lamentant et en se sortant les doigts du cul, peut être qu'ils auront enfin le moral.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2005)

perso, je pense que si j'etais patron (je suis pas cégétiste, j'utilise ce mot sans aucune connotation) dans l'hotellerie ou la restauration, l'idee que la france puisse accueillir les JO en 2012 aurait tendance a faire remonter mon moral...
mais comme ce n'est pas le cas, je m'en tape, sauf sur un point : les epreuves (si JO chez nous il y a) nautiques se feront a la rochelle, et on va ENCORE se faire envahir pas des millions de touristes...
et je n'aime pas ça du tout, mais alors DU TOUT!!! (j'espere d'ailleurs etre parti d'ici la)

je me permets de faire remarquer au passage que eh oui, il y a des epreuves ailleurs qu'a Paris, alors arretons un peu ces aneries de "province/capitale", d'autant que le mot "province" me herisse le poil quelque peu...

bref, ceux qui ont du fric a tirer au passage doivent trepigner d'impatience pour savoir si oui ou non la france accueillera les JO...
ceux qui aiment particulierement cette manifestation (et ont les moyens de se payer des places pour assister a telle ou telle epreuve) devraient etre en theorie contents que ca se passe pas loin de chez eux...
et les autres s'en branlent...

je vois ça comme ça mais j'ai certainement oublie des categories...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2005)

ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec moi meme pour rajouter que ces sondages a la con sur le moral des français je n'y crois pas du tout...
c'est bien d'la merde quoi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Pour recentrer le débat, les Jo à paris n'est pas le seul sujet...C'est "comment mesurer le moral de français"?
> Bref.... Mais il est tout de même intéressant de souligner que les JO seront organisés dans une ville musée comme paris (du moins si nous / paris (paris c'est la france - figure métonymique)).
> Je ne méconnais pas les enjeux idéologiques, politiques et économiques représentés par ces olympiades.  L'idéal olympique a été vendu depuis bien longtemps et nous ne verrons plus de miltants pour la cause des africains-américains lever le poing après avoir reçu une médaille.
> Si je compare aux prochains jeux de Pékin (où la chine montrera qu'elle est une des toutes premières puissances, avec cette volonté de domination), je me demande ce que nous montrerons en 2012: venez voir l'aviron au chateau de Versailles, l'escrime au grand palais, le marathon sur les champs....Si paris est une métonymie de la france et si paris est une ville musée, est ce que la france sera vue comme une grand musée?
> ...


Michel Nascar, sors tout de suite de ce corps !!  :rateau: 



			
				stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Un journaliste sur LCI disait ce matin dans son éditorial que le moral des français ne remonterait pas si Paris n'était pas choisie en 2012 pour accueillir les jeux olympiques....


Le journaliste en question voulait dire "le moral de notre cher président de la république ne remonterait pas si...."  :rateau: 



			
				stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Finalement , nous vivons un bon début d'été: un réacteur et des emplois en provence et peut être les jeux à paris...


Perso, j'aurais préféré l'inverse... quoique...... 



			
				bobbymachin a dit:
			
		

> ...si j'etais patron...


tain, ça, ça fou les jetons... 



			
				bobby... a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec moi meme...


heu... non rien finalement...


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Juillet 2005)

finalement ce fil s'étend à mesure que nous approchons du jour j...Quant à mon moral c'est toujours le meme  ... avec ou sans les jeux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tain, ça, ça fou les jetons...



Nan... Ca fou*t* les jetons...  




			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> heu... non rien finalement...



euh... ah ben non, rien non plus...


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plutôt l'impression que les français sont des déprimés chroniques.
> Le jours où ils arrêteront de se regarder le nombril en se lamentant et en se sortant les doigts du cul, peut être qu'ils auront enfin le moral.



mais comme les français ont appris à être des méga super assistés, il faudra QU'ON LEUR sorte le doigt du cul !
Point positif: ça créera des emplois 

Blague à part, franchement le "moral des français" terme employé par le journaliste, signifiait, je pense, comme cela a été dit, ceux qui y ont un intérêt. On peut aussi - soyons fous - imaginer que certains fous soient contents et même peut être fiers que la France ait été choisie ? 

Et rassure toi, auteur du thread, j'aimerai bien aussi qu'on s'occupe des "vrais" problèmes un peu plus, mais:

1° on ne peut pas faire que ça, hein,
2° c'est vraiment pas vendeur


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2005)

Cela me rappelle 1999 et la canditature suisse de Sion pour les JO de 2006. Le dossier était clairement le meilleur, sur tout les points. Après l'échec de la candidature pour 2002, on ne pouvait perdre. Ça n'était pas possible. 

Trop sûr, trop certain de gagner. C'est Turin, arrivé à l'époque à la dernière minute, avec un dossier incomplet, qui a décroché les JO. 

Paris a un excellent dossier. Elle va probablement décrocher les Jeux. Enfin...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cela me rappelle 1999 et la canditature suisse de Sion pour les JO de 2006. Le dossier était clairement le meilleur, sur tout les points. Après l'échec de la candidature pour 2002, on ne pouvait perdre. Ça n'était pas possible.
> 
> Trop sûr, trop certain de gagner. C'est Turin, arrivé à l'époque à la dernière minute, avec un dossier incomplet, qui a décroché les JO.
> 
> Paris a un excellent dossier. Elle va probablement décrocher les Jeux. Enfin...


 bouarf!!
c'est les rosbifs qui vont gagner, et ils vont encore bien se foutre de not'gueule après ça!!


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

Mouarfff...
Vous vous éloignez du sujet   


			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> sérieusement, c'était quoi ton propos exactement:
> - le moral des français?
> - pour ou contre les Jo à Paris?
> - quel lien avec le reste?
> ...


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Vous vous éloignez du sujet


 
ok: votre moral ira mieux si paris obtient les jo? Il est est vrai que nous avons un peu débordé le sujet vers l'intérêt des jeux à paris...Toutefois nous pouvons le rattacher à notre premier sujet: s'il y a un intérêt aux jo à paris, est ce que celà améliore votre moral?  

Je suis d'accord avec webo quand il parle de la victoire de turin sur le fil pour les jo de 2006...
Une question m'intéresse: nous avons que les Jo sont un moyen idéologique et politique pour permettre à un pays de démontrer son dynamisme à la face du monde. Je me demandais ce que nous pouvions démontrer avec paris qui est devenue une ville musée.... voilà...


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2005)

Moi, tant que les parisiens ne viennent pas nous faire les jeux en province, hein  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> ok: votre moral ira mieux si paris obtient les jo? Il est est vrai que nous avons un peu débordé le sujet vers l'intérêt des jeux à paris...Toutefois nous pouvons le rattacher à notre premier sujet: s'il y a un intérêt aux jo à paris, est ce que celà améliore votre moral?
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec webo quand il parle de la victoire de turin sur le fil pour les jo de 2006...
> Une question m'intéresse: nous avons que les Jo sont un moyen idéologique et politique pour permettre à un pays de démontrer son dynamisme à la face du monde. Je me demandais ce que nous pouvions démontrer avec paris qui est devenue une ville musée.... voilà...


 
prend les choses dans l'autre sens, histoire de positiver: c'est peut-être le moyen de démontrer que Paris peut devenir autre chose qu'une ville musée poussiéreiuse, et franchement, il y en a bien besoin, car si il y a bien ville qu'on considère comme pas dynamique et pas tournée vers l'avenir en Europe, c'est bien Paris. Du reste, tout le monde semble considérer que la manne venant des touristes est amenée à perdurer advitam eternam. Or la chute sera violente si on se tourne pas un peu vers l'avenir, parce que tout montre que les touristes écourtent leur sejour et rechignent à venir, tellement ils sont mal reçus. Les JO, si ils sont accompagnés d'une politique intelligente, peuvent redonner un peu d'énergie à ce secteur vital.

Je ne pense pas ce que cela peuve remonter le moral, mais je ne vois pas le problème à avoir un objectif commun un peu mobilisateur à moyen terme.

Sinon, il est bien vrai que l'on parle plus beaucoup de sport dans tout ça.


----------



## stephane6646 (6 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> prend les choses dans l'autre sens, histoire de positiver: c'est peut-être le moyen de démontrer que Paris peut devenir autre chose qu'une ville musée poussiéreiuse, et franchement, il y en a bien besoin, car si il y a bien ville qu'on considère comme pas dynamique et pas tournée vers l'avenir en Europe, c'est bien Paris. Du reste, tout le monde semble considérer que la manne venant des touristes est amenée à perdurer advitam eternam. Or la chute sera violente si on se tourne pas un peu vers l'avenir, parce que tout montre que les touristes écourtent leur sejour et rechignent à venir, tellement ils sont mal reçus. Les JO, si ils sont accompagnés d'une politique intelligente, peuvent redonner un peu d'énergie à ce secteur vital.
> 
> Je ne pense pas ce que cela peuve remonter le moral, mais je ne vois pas le problème à avoir un objectif commun un peu mobilisateur à moyen terme.
> 
> Sinon, il est bien vrai que l'on parle plus beaucoup de sport dans tout ça.


 
je viens de voir le film de présentation de Paris 2012 aux membres du CIO...mon moral ne s'améliore pas  ... je ne suis pas parisien et je ne me permettrai pas de critiquer une ville que je ne connais pas réellement...sauf que je connais l'image de paris: celle des musées, la ville lumière, le luxe, la culture etc... Et bien le film de Luc Besson reprend ces ces images et les accentue presqu'à en faire de vrais clichés: ceux qu'un touriste vient faire quand il découvre paris. Exemples?  allez...ça commence par une chansion de Charles Trenet "revoir paris" et un plan sur...le Louvre (un musée? paris ville musée?), puis un plan sur Notre-Dame et un sur la Seine...On continue dans les clichés: une chanson de Trenet "Douce France", et des plans sur des hotels de luxe 'plazza, ritz, athena...) et sur des boulangers, des bistrots, et des baguettes...les acteurs (Deneuve, Belmondo sont dans des beaux cafés come le Flore à saint-Germain....)....Un plan quand meme sur des jeunes qui cherchent un hôtel et ce sera Ibis (tout le monde ne peut pas se payer le Ritz  )... Deneuve dit "Welcome in Paris"....et ça continue...on passe les interwiews de mélanchon, de Villepin 'au fait, le nombre de caméras de surveiilance augmentera... des jeux en sécurité)...et puis un plan sur des cartes postales de 1924 (quand paris organisa les jeux) avec en fond sonore "j'attendrai le jour et la nuit, j'attendrai toujours ton retour"....quelle modernité!!!! Enfin Delanoé disant "imaginez paris, en fin d'apres midi, des amoureux au bord de la seine, s'enlacent comme les anneaux olympiques"..... ET on revient à Paris ville des amoureux éternels (Photo de Doisneau non?)....le film se termine énergiquement avec des multi-plans sur des écoliers (l'intelligence, la culture), des designers, un styliste ( la mode, la haute couture), des jeunes faisant du basket (histoire de faire moderne avec tony parker...pour vendre des nike?), et.....des boulangers!!!!!!!! Décidément Paris est la ville du pain...du pain et des jeux....
Bref c'est un paris de carte postale...logique puisqu'elle va accueillir le monde entier en 2012...Donc cher touriste, viens à paris la ville des amoureux, du luxe et de la volupté, tu pourras voir des jeux et manger du pain dans un bistrot où tu croiseras Deneuve et Belmondo, en écoutant Charles Trenet "Douce France"... En plus tu seras en sécurité , il y aura plein de policiers et les syndicalistes ont juré de ne pas faire grève pendant les 15 jours de jeux (dans le film, il y a plusieurs plans sur les leaders syndicalistes assurant leur "amour" des jeux)...donc les parisiens seront bien sages (disciplinés?) pour te laisser aller sur les champs dépenser tes euros...bref c'est ce qui se passe tous les jours à Paris...

Je trouve que le choix de Douce france est symbolique de l'état de notre pays coincé dans un passé glorieux qui n'est plus et un avenir que nous n'arrivons pas à déterminer clairement...
Je pense au fait que les jeux permettent au pays organisateur de donner une image de son état d'esprit à la face du monde...quand je regarde le film de Besson, je n'arrive pas à penser autrement que Paris reste la ville lumière, la ville musée pour touristes, à la limite conservatrice... Bien entendu les images de la coupe du monde 98 ont été utilisées par Besson pour démontrer cet élan de solidarité...mais quand nous savons que cet élan est bien mal aujourd'hui, nous pouvons considérer qu'il y a un décalage entre la réalité et les images...
Il fallait vendre paris et les jeux et c'est un bon film publicitaire...je ne m'y reconnais pas et je me demande même si un parisien s'y reconnaitrait...
Mon moral n'a pas bougé apres ce film...va t il bouger à 13h 30? Mystère...


----------



## Caddie Rider (6 Juillet 2005)

Sion 2006 ?!? une belle arnaque... on verra l'annee prochaine qd ces guignols organiseront leur jeux tout pourri. Désolé ca me restera toujours en travers de la gorge.

Sinon je prefèrai que ce soit Moscou. Comme à dit Popov ca permetterai aux jeunes russes de rever un peu et aux russes de voir qqch de positif pour une fois.


----------



## derennes (6 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Mon moral n'a pas bougé apres ce film...va t il bouger à 13h 30? Mystère...


moi pareil.tout ce que je sais, c'est que si Paris a les jeux on va nous pomper l'air avec ça durant
durant 7 ans.bref, ca va bien me peler le jonc cette histoire.


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi pareil.tout ce que je sais, c'est que si Paris a les jeux on va nous pomper l'air avec ça durant
> durant 7 ans.bref, ca va bien me peler le jonc cette histoire.



D'un autre côté, s'ils ne les ont pas, dès demain matin ils vont nous gonfler avec Paris 2016...     :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

Moi je suis pour Londres à fond.   

Pour voir les jeux sans décalage horaire, et sans la horde de spectateurs qui vont déferler.

J'ai pas de commerce à faire tourner.
Mais bon j'espère bien ne plus être à Paris en 2012.

Pour le moral ? Ils ont qu'à baisser les impôts ou augmenter le smic.
Ils ont qu'à ouvrir des crèches et investir dans les hostos.

On en reparlera après.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, s'ils ne les ont pas, dès demain matin ils vont nous gonfler avec Paris 2016...  :rateau:


 
Moi j'aurais bien vu Rennes 2016. Ca le fait pas mal.  


Les jeux _en province  _


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Les jeux _en province  _



Voyons mon cher, vous n'y pensez pas !


----------



## derennes (6 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais bien vu Rennes 2016. Ca le fait pas mal.
> 
> 
> Les jeux _en province  _



bah serieux, t'es fan de curling, d'athlétisme et de fleuret? moi pas.
tous les sports olympiques, quand ils sont diffusés a la télé, font des scores minables excepté le foot, preuve que ca interesse pas tant que ça les français.
je sais pas ou ils vont chercher ça.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bah serieux, t'es fan de curling, d'athlétisme et de fleuret? moi pas.
> tous les sports olympiques, quand ils sont diffusés a la télé, font des scores minables excepté le foot, preuve que ca interesse pas tant que ça les français.
> je sais pas ou ils vont chercher ça.


 
tu fais du mauvais esprit. bien sur que tout le monde est captivé par le curling!

Rennes 2016, l'amour du Curling, je trouve que ça le fait bien!


----------



## richard-deux (6 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Les jeux _en province  _



La Rochelle 2012.


----------



## derennes (6 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu fais du mauvais esprit. bien sur que tout le monde est captivé par le curling!
> 
> Rennes 2016, l'amour du Curling, je trouve que ça le fait bien!




si le BinouzeChro ( le concours de vidage d'une bouteille de bierre au chronometre) devient sport olympique, on peut légitimer se porter ville candidate!


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> si le BinouzeChro ( le concours de vidage d'une bouteille de bierre au chronometre) devient sport olympique, on peut légitimer se porter ville candidate!


 
dans la rue de la soif


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

Ahh  plus qu'une et 15 min avant le verdict


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

Selon LCI,  Moscou et  New york ont été éliminées au 1er et 2ème tours...


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

Madrid vient d'être éliminée au 3ème tour. Restent Londres et Rennes


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> La Rochelle 2012.


 il parait que la mairie a prévu 6000 barquettes de moules a distribuer sur le port ce soir pour l'annonce du resultat...
et si on les a pas les jeux?
qui va les manger??


----------



## richard-deux (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> il parait que la mairie a prévu 6000 barquettes de moules a distribuer sur le port ce soir pour l'annonce du resultat...
> et si on les a pas les jeux?
> qui va les manger??



J'y vais mardi prochain.
Mais je crois que les moules ne seront plus très fraîches. 

Donc, il faut les jeux.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Madrid éliminée ? Ouf, on aura pas eu droit à du pistonnage à la Samaranch. La ville d'accueil aura donc mérité sa place.


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

j'ai pas de télé est ce que quelqu'un sait qui il reste en liste et quand est ce qu'il y aura les résultats définitifs


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de télé est ce que quelqu'un sait qui il reste en liste et quand est ce qu'il y aura les résultats définitifs



Londres et Paris   

... par ordre alphabétique


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Londres et Paris
> 
> ... par ordre alphabétique



ouf j'suis content et on connait quand le grand gagnant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ouf j'suis content et on connait quand le grand gagnant



10'


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

13h 42, même s'il est déjà désigné


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

ah j'éspère que je peux compter sur vous pour me dire le gagant dans 10 min merci


----------



## minime (6 Juillet 2005)

Attention, rebondissement, il paraît que Groville vient de déposer sa candidature. Une surprise est toujours possible.


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2005)

dans 4 minutes on va savoir si on battu la perfide albion :love:


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans 4 minutes on va savoir si on battu la perfide albion :love:



ah vais-je savoir si dans 7 ans je dois reserver mais vacances à paris


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Juillet 2005)

La ville est : 
LONDRES


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2005)

'culer de d'anglais


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juillet 2005)

Ben voilà c'est Londres qui a gagné.... !!!


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

non vous déconnez c'est pas possible put...n  j'suis vert


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Juillet 2005)

On l'a mérité, on en a chier, chier vraiment...
On a tout fait.
Tout bien...
Mais non.
Putin® d'anglais...


----------



## CBi (6 Juillet 2005)

Un voyage à Londres coûtera moins cher que les impôts qu'il aurait fallu payer si Paris avait gagné !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cela me rappelle 1999 et la canditature suisse de Sion pour les JO de 2006. Le dossier était clairement le meilleur, sur tout les points. Après l'échec de la candidature pour 2002, on ne pouvait perdre. Ça n'était pas possible.
> 
> Trop sûr, trop certain de gagner. C'est Turin, arrivé à l'époque à la dernière minute, avec un dossier incomplet, qui a décroché les JO.



 Bis repetita.


----------



## FANREM (6 Juillet 2005)

Quelle déception  :hein:


----------



## semac (6 Juillet 2005)

'tain on a perdu


----------



## Zheng He (6 Juillet 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Un voyage à Londres coûtera moins cher que les impôts qu'il aurait fallu payer si Paris avait gagné !



Tout juste


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain on a perdu


 
Je sais pas ce qu'à fait Tony Blair en invitant les membres des J.O...


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Juillet 2005)

Bah il ne peut y avoir qu'un seul gagnant,

soyons fair-play, 
Messieurs les anglais jouez les premiers !


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Un voyage à Londres coûtera moins cher que les impôts qu'il aurait fallu payer si Paris avait gagné !



 MDR


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

avec toute l'énergie et l'argent qu'on a mis dedans se faire battre en plus par les anglais c'est une décéption énorme

Chirac est dans la merde 
et Blair pays en croissance, presque pas de chomage, président de l'UE, pas d'împot dans son pays, ...  faudrait peut être un peu les copier

comme quoi ca sert d'être le toutou des américains 


ps: on pourra même pas payer en euro la bas


----------



## JPTK (6 Juillet 2005)

Luc Besson ! Ouai voilà le vrai bouc émissaire ! Brûlons le pour le mal qu'il fait à la France, c'est lui qu'on considère comme le number one du ciné, on lui confie tout, et voilà le résultat, il fait de la daube et en voilà la preuve !


----------



## JPTK (6 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> presque pas de chomage




Un leurre... tu parles des 600 000 emplois publics créés par le libéral Blair depuis qu'il est 1er ministre ou bien des emplois précaires à 15 h par semain payés pas grand chose ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

La déception est grande chez certains, qui, dans la colère, s'emportent. Ne tombons pas dans des considérations politiques de bas étage qui amènent des propos qui n'ont pas lieu d'être ici.

Merci.


----------



## al02 (6 Juillet 2005)

Le budget des J.O. de Londres sera aussi élevé que celui de la construction du tunnel sous la Manche, c'est ce que j'ai entendu hier à la télé.

Beaucoup d'impôts en perspective pour les Anglais.     

Heureusement l'Apple Expo aura lieu à Paris, c'est le principal. :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

Voyons messieurs ne désespérons pas...

*PARIS 2076 !!!!!!!  *


----------



## Zheng He (6 Juillet 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le budget des J.O. de Londres coûtera le même prix que la constructionn du tunnel sous la Manche, c'est ce que j'ai entendu hier à la télé.
> 
> Beaucoup d'impôts en perspective pour les Anglais.
> 
> Heureusement l'Apple Expo aura lieu à Paris, c'est le principal. :love:  :love:  :love:



Et donc beaucoup d'économie pour nous.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

Vive les pots de vin !


----------



## al02 (6 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voyons messieurs ne désespérons pas...
> 
> *PARIS 2076 !!!!!!!  *




J'aurai l'âge de Jeanne Calment !!


----------



## CBi (6 Juillet 2005)

Non, ne désespérons pas = aux Olympiades des merdes de chien sur les trottoirs, Paris garde une bonne tête d'avance !


----------



## purestyle (6 Juillet 2005)

Lobbying, coups bas, géopolitique, loi du milieu au CIO...

C'est pas grâve, nos athlètes ramènent et ramèneront plus de médailles que les anglais (qui se participent aux J.O sous "Great Britain" avec leur voisins qui les détestent)


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon on est déçu c'est normal mais bon voyons le bon coté des choses au moins les JO seront dans un pays de l'UE   (du moment que c'est pas NY qui a gagné)


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

Il parait qu'ils ont gagné de 4 voix     

Hein ? Non c'est mes collègues de bureaux qui en parlent, moi je m'en fous et en fait je suis plutôt content.  

Héhé y en a un qui a commenté (pour rire hein) _"encore une défaite de Chirac"_


----------



## CBi (6 Juillet 2005)

Et puis, une prestation que seuls les anglais pouvaient proposer a fait la différence = les "strippers" à poil qui traversent le stade.


----------



## stephane6646 (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La déception est grande chez certains, qui, dans la colère, s'emportent. Ne tombons pas dans des considérations politiques de bas étage qui amènent des propos qui n'ont pas lieu d'être ici.
> 
> Merci.


 
Je ne pensais pas que mon post contenait des "considérations politiques de bas étage qui amènent des propos qui n'ont pas lieu d'être ici".... c'était plutôt une réponse argumentée. Quand je donne mon opinion, j'essaye qu'elle soit développée... sinon et là tu as raison, ça devient des "considérations politiques de bas étage"...mais bon si dire que londres donne une imgage dynamique et paris une image figée, sont des "considérations politiques de bas étage", alors il faut m'expliquer.... 
Si tu as supprimé mon post par mesure de précaution, je ne t'en veux pas. Mais regarde mes posts précédents et tu verras que ça ne relève pas de la conversation de café....


----------



## Malkovitch (6 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Lobbying, coups bas, géopolitique, loi du milieu au CIO...



Je pense que sur ce coup là, la France n'est pas plus mal lotie que les autres. De toute façon à la fin...

_c'est les chinois qui gagnent_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Non, c'est moi qui étais visé. Je prépare mon pélerinage de repantance. 



> Je ne pensais pas que mon post contenait des "considérations politiques de bas étage qui amènent des propos qui n'ont pas lieu d'être ici".... c'était plutôt une réponse argumentée. Quand je donne mon opinion, j'essaye qu'elle soit développée... sinon et là tu as raison, ça devient des "considérations politiques de bas étage"...mais bon si dire que londres donne une imgage dynamique et paris une image figée, sont des "considérations politiques de bas étage", alors il faut m'expliquer....
> Si tu as supprimé mon post par mesure de précaution, je ne t'en veux pas. Mais regarde mes posts précédents et tu verras que ça ne relève pas de la conversation de café....


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

n





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voyons messieurs ne désespérons pas...
> 
> *PARIS 2076 !!!!!!!  *



Tous derrière 
*PARIS 2076


*


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais pas que mon post contenait des "considérations politiques de bas étage qui amènent des propos qui n'ont pas lieu d'être ici".... c'était plutôt une réponse argumentée. Quand je donne mon opinion, j'essaye qu'elle soit développée... sinon et là tu as raison, ça devient des "considérations politiques de bas étage"...mais bon si dire que londres donne une imgage dynamique et paris une image figée, sont des "considérations politiques de bas étage", alors il faut m'expliquer....
> Si tu as supprimé mon post par mesure de précaution, je ne t'en veux pas. Mais regarde mes posts précédents et tu verras que ça ne relève pas de la conversation de café....



ll a été supprimé car il citait un message lui-même supprimé pour les raisons évoquées. Il n'y a pas à chercher plus loin.


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais pas que mon post contenait des "considérations politiques de bas étage qui amènent des propos qui n'ont pas lieu d'être ici".... c'était plutôt une réponse argumentée. Quand je donne mon opinion, j'essaye qu'elle soit développée... sinon et là tu as raison, ça devient des "considérations politiques de bas étage"...mais bon si dire que londres donne une imgage dynamique et paris une image figée, sont des "considérations politiques de bas étage", alors il faut m'expliquer....
> Si tu as supprimé mon post par mesure de précaution, je ne t'en veux pas. Mais regarde mes posts précédents et tu verras que ça ne relève pas de la conversation de café....




Un modérateur a toujours raison (Bilbo). Pour plaider sa cause, il y a les MP. Fin de polémique.


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Héhé y en a un qui a commenté (pour rire hein) _"encore une défaite de Chirac"_



ah oui c'est moi tu as oublié de me bouler vert alors je crois  mais attend je dois parler de JO dans mes posts alors vive Intervilles !!!


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas, je me demande bien ce qu'il faudrait à Paris pour qu'elle soit ville des J.O  Parce que je ne vois pas ce qu'on aurait pu faire de plus !


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

Moi je suis quand même très triste pour Lagardère, qui représente tellement bien les valeurs de l'olympisme.


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ah oui c'est moi tu as oublié de me bouler vert alors je crois


T'es un de mes collègues toi ? (air suspicieux) :mouais:

A propos y en a un autre qui a fait remarquer que c'était probablement le résultat des reports de voix pour les autres villes. Il a parlé de raisons politiques aussi.


----------



## maousse (6 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Luc Besson ! Ouai voilà le vrai bouc émissaire ! Brûlons le pour le mal qu'il fait à la France, c'est lui qu'on considère comme le number one du ciné, on lui confie tout, et voilà le résultat, il fait de la daube et en voilà la preuve !


idem pour Spielberg, qui a fait le film pour new york.


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

Soyez sportifs, cousins français. 

Nous êtions également favoris, avec Sion, pour les JO d'hiver et finalement c'est la candidature italienne, avec Turin, qui l'a emporté. 

Ne rendez surtout pas les Britanniques responsables de cette décision.


----------



## JPTK (6 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> idem pour Spielberg, qui a fait le film pour new york.



Tout à fait, mais Besson c'est PIRE il a JAMAIS fait E.T. lui !


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Nous êtions également favoris, avec Sion, pour les JO d'hiver et finalement c'est la candidature italienne, avec Turin, qui l'a emporté.
> 
> Ne rendez surtout pas les Britanniques responsables de cette décision.


En même temps Turin c'est pas britanique...

Quoi ? J'ai mal compris ?  :mouais:


----------



## stephane6646 (6 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un modérateur a toujours raison (Bilbo). Pour plaider sa cause, il y a les MP. Fin de polémique.


 
Dura lex sed lex....


----------



## Zheng He (6 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> idem pour Spielberg, qui a fait le film pour new york.



 Celle là elle est bonne


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bon on est déçu c'est normal mais bon voyons le bon coté des choses au moins les JO seront dans un pays de l'UE  *(du moment que c'est pas NY qui a gagné)*



?? Je vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute...

Et si c'est de l'anti-américanisme primaire, autant se passer de ce genre de commentaires...


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Soyez sportifs, cousins français.
> 
> Nous êtions également favoris, avec Sion, pour les JO d'hiver et finalement c'est la candidature italienne, avec Turin, qui l'a emporté.
> 
> Ne rendez surtout pas les Britanniques responsables de cette décision.



ouais enfin bon, c'est toujours les anglais quand même. On veut bien être fair play, mais pas avec tout le monde!

Remarquez, c'est pas grave, après tout, nous, au moins, on habite pas  dans le pays où l'on mange le plus mal, après la Finlande


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Soyez sportifs, cousins français.
> 
> Nous êtions également favoris, avec Sion, pour les JO d'hiver et finalement c'est la candidature italienne, avec Turin, qui l'a emporté.
> 
> Ne rendez surtout pas les Britanniques responsables de cette décision.



Ca doit être l'esprit supporter (hooligan ?) de bas étage qui ressort: aux chiottes les rosbifs ! 
Forcément, l'amertume du perdant se doit de trouver un coupable, même si, au premier chef, c'est le jury qui a décidé...

Le bon côté des choses c'est que les parisiens ne supporteront pas - pour cette raison - en tous cas, une augmentation des impôts locaux


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2005)

bah pis Paris/Londres en train c'est presque aussi long que Paris / La Rochelle alors, vive Paris 2012 ... à Londres


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es un de mes collègues toi ? (air suspicieux) :mouais:
> 
> A propos y en a un autre qui a fait remarqué que c'était probablement le résultat des reports de voix pour les autres villes. Il a parlé de raisons politiques aussi.






			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Chirac est dans la merde




mais oui on est pot's tu t'en souvient pas  (air malheureux) 


sinon regarde moi j'ai la phrase avec chichi 

 ...


----------



## purestyle (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon, passé la déception, il faudra maintenant clairement et objectivement expliquer pourquoi et en quoi, sur le fond, le dossier de Londres est meilleur que celui de Paris.


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

Moi ce qui me gonfle. C'est que ce soit plus que des grandes villes qui se portent candidates. Les autres n'ont plus aucune chance.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Bon, passé la déception, il faudra maintenant clairement et objectivement expliquer pourquoi et en quoi, sur le fond, le dossier de Londres est meilleur que celui de Paris.



mais enfin, il n'y a pas d'analyse à mener, tout le monde sait qu'on nous les a volé, ces jeux! comme les précédents et comme tout le temps, tout le monde nous en veut


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être l'esprit supporter (hooligan ?) de bas étage qui ressort: aux chiottes les rosbifs !




 Et si c'est de l'anti-anglais primaire, autant se passer de ce genre de commentaires...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me gonfle. C'est que ce soit plus que des grandes villes qui se portent candidates. Les autres n'ont plus aucune chance.



Là en l'occurence, seulement des grandes villes se sont présentées: New York, Paris, Londres, Madrid et Moscou. Sur ce point là, elles étaient toutes à peu près égales.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là en l'occurence, seulement des grandes villes se sont présentées: New York, Paris, Londres, Madrid et Moscou. Sur ce point là, elles étaient toutes à peu près égales.



oui, mais bon, les enjeux sont devenus tellement élevés que cela bride les enthousiasme

cela dit, je me souviens, lors d'un passage là bas, que Vientiane (capitale du Laos) avait candidaté en 99..

Vientiane, ça fait grosso modo 100 000 habitants en comptant les poules, et il y a deux rues goudronnées dans la ville.


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me gonfle. C'est que ce soit plus que des grandes villes qui se portent candidates. Les autres n'ont plus aucune chance.




Vezoul 2016 !!!!


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Vezoul 2016 !!!!



C'est Bassman qui sera chargé de faire le film de promo ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me gonfle. C'est que ce soit plus que des grandes villes qui se portent candidates. Les autres n'ont plus aucune chance.



Montluçon 2016 pour les jeux olympiques d'automne


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Le bon côté des choses c'est que les parisiens ne supporteront pas - pour cette raison - en tous cas, une augmentation des impôts locaux



Mais certainement. D'ailleurs, à cette fin, le CIO va exceptionellement décider de rembourser à la France les 27 Millions d'Euros que lui ont couté sa candidature...


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais bon, les enjeux sont devenus tellement élevés que cela bride les enthousiasme
> 
> cela dit, je me souviens, lors d'un passage là bas, que Vientiane (capitale du Laos) avait candidaté en 99..
> 
> Vientiane, ça fait grosso modo 100 000 habitants en comptant les poules, et il y a deux rues goudronnées dans la ville.


 
Et pourquoi pas?  

Tu connais le nombre d'habitants que compte Lillehammer?   >>> 20 000. 
Les rennes doivent être plus nombreux dans la région.

Ca ne les a pas empêchés d'organiser les JO d'hiver les plus sympas. Toute la Norvège était derrière.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juillet 2005)

*Merci de s'en tenir au sujet, ou c'est à Londres que certains vont aller faire un séjour jusqu'en 2012*


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Mais certainement. D'ailleurs, à cette fin, le CIO va exceptionellement décider de rembourser à la France les 27 Millions d'Euros que lui ont couté sa candidature...


 
Et combien la candidature a rapporté? Tu ne le comptabilises pas?


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Merci de s'en tenir au sujet, où c'est à Londres que certains vont aller faire un séjour jusqu'en 2012*


 
A l'origine, le sujet était Paris 2012.


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et combien la candidature a rapporté? Tu ne le comptabilises pas?



et comment a-t-elle a fait pour en rapporter ?


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et combien la candidature a rapporté? Tu ne le comptabilises pas?



:rose: Ben, j'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal avec les Livres Sterling


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A l'origine, le sujet était Paris 2012.



Oui, et pas Montluçon 2016...

Enfin bon, je ne sais pas si organiser les jeux aurait remonté le moral, mais se faire battre, c'est toujours décevant, même si sur le fond, on s'en fout.


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et comment a-t-elle a fait pour en rapporter ?


 
Par la promotion et la mobilisation de tous les sportifs français pour cette candidature.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et comment a-t-elle a fait pour en rapporter ?



la vente de pin's...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et pas Montluçon 2016...




Et ... ? :rateau:


----------



## derennes (6 Juillet 2005)

j'ai une hypothese mystico-tralaleristique!

Le vrai coupable de cette défaite, c'est .....jhonny halliday!
ET oui! Souvenez vous! au mondial de foot en Corée, c'est jhonny qui chantait l'hymne officiel des bleus' oh les champions on est tous ensembles!' résultat: on a meme pas été en seizieme de final!
Rebelote, le referendum européen jean philipe smet s'est ostensiblement déclaré favorable au oui avec une déclaration tonitruante 'moi je suis pour le oui pasque j'ai de nombreux amis au Maroc!'.Résultat? une dérouillée pour le oui!
Et là recemment, dans le petit clip de presentation de paris a l'intention des membres du CIO, qui voit on assis à une table de bistrot en train de siroter une binouze? je vous le donne en mille: jhonny halliday.
le résultat , vous le connaissez!


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> la vente de pin's...



c'est vrai mais ils ont pris un coup de vieux direct et hop à la poubelle à moins qu'ils aient prévu le coup et qu'on puisse changer la date


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et ... ? :rateau:



tu me feras le plaisir d'argumenter un peu ou de rester dans le cadre strict du sujet 


ça s'apparente à du flood ton truc.

Alors, une réaction à chaud? Que penses-tu du lien entre le moral des français et l'échec de la candidature? Es-tu amateur de curling?


----------



## Zheng He (6 Juillet 2005)

OOOOOPTIIIIIC 2000000000 Aah queuuuuu


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Juillet 2005)

On a encore échappé à un monumental "cash-burn" (sans jeux de mots!) d'argent public...
Paris aurait bien aimé se faire payer tout plein de nouveaux équipements par les impôts de toutes ces étranges formes de vies qui habitent au delà du périphérique... Ben cette fois c'est raté !  (dommage pour le seul pays industrialisé qui ait réussit à concentrer à ce point sza population autour de sa capitale).

Si je n'était pas assez dégouté, le batage de France2 sur cet "évènement" m'a conforté: un direct depuis 3h du matin! pour quoi ? On a marché sur Mars? On a dévouvert une forme de vie extraterrestre? La mise au point d'un coeur artificiel portatif? un vaccin anti cancer? Un G5 dans les Ibook ? La sonde Huygens sur Titan (20 s au 13h)? Deep impact (35 s)? Le délabrement de nos universités et le chomage des chercheurs (0s, chuuuuut !)? Non, bien plus important: Les JO à Paris dans 7 ans!

Même à Londres, nombreux était ceux qui désirait ne pas avoir les jeux, vu le prix... Mais j'oubliais, bien entendu "les jeux paieront les jeux"... Cf Albertville, entre autres...  Pourquoi ne pas avoir lançé alors une belle souscription nationale ? que ceux qui veulent les jeux...payent les jeux! Ou un "JOthon?". A non, c'est vrai, inutile puisque les sondages disent que 87 % (!) des français (sondage réalisé dans les 15 et 16éme arrondissement, sur 200 personnes?) veulent (voulaient ....) les jeux ...

Avec la moitiée du prix des jeux, on doit pouvoir construire et rénover, si on aime le sport, pas mal de gymnases (de clubs, de communes, d'établissem,ts scolaires et universitaires), payer les déplacements des équipes amateurs, offrir des licences aux "enfants pauvres" qui veulent faire du sport... 

Panem et circences...


----------



## tyler_d (6 Juillet 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Un voyage à Londres coûtera moins cher que les impôts qu'il aurait fallu payer si Paris avait gagné !



nono justement ! faut arreter avec ces histoires d'impots ! qu'il y est des JO ou pas, on payera toujours des impots, et toujours "trop".

Les JO, c'est l'évenement pacifiste le plus important de la planéte, le plus médiatisé, le plus... tout quoi !

faut aussi voir que ça amméne des investissement dans le pays élus, que ça donne une incroyable impulsion aux sports, que la ville choisie et la régions bénéficie d'un accélérateur pour des investissement en infrastructures pour lesquelles elle aurait attendu 20 ans sans JO...

suffit pour s'en convaincre d'aller à barcelone par exemple...

et je ne parle pas des emplois créé (le parisien estimait la création d'emploi à 100 000 !!!)

Sans etre défétiste, et aussi en relativisant parce qu'il y a des choses plus graves, notre pays à perdu beaucoup aujourd'hui.

Et maintenant ? Paris 2016 ? ça ne sera pas possible (les continents qui accueillent les JO alterne à chaque olympiade... (sauf l'afrique bien sur...) alors pourquoi pas en afrique en 2016 justement, mais pour paris, ça va etre long avant de revivre un moment pareil, la candidature pour 2020 se fera en... 2013....


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> qu'il y est des JO ou pas, on payera toujours des impots, et toujours "trop".



j'adore..


----------



## derennes (6 Juillet 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> qu'il y est des JO ou pas, on payera toujours des impots, et toujours "trop".
> 
> .



on dirait du florent pagny!


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant ? Paris 2016 ? ça ne sera pas possible (les continents qui accueillent les JO alterne à chaque olympiade... (sauf l'afrique bien sur...)




et bien on est pas prêt d'avoir les JO en france !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu me feras le plaisir d'argumenter un peu ou de rester dans le cadre strict du sujet
> 
> 
> ça s'apparente à du flood ton truc.



Je crois que tu es assez mal placé pour me faire des leçons de morale ...   
Pour rappel, le modérateur ici c'est oam :modo:


----------



## tyler_d (6 Juillet 2005)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> On a encore échappé à un monumental "cash-burn" (sans jeux de mots!) d'argent public...
> Paris aurait bien aimé se faire payer tout plein de nouveaux équipements par les impôts de toutes ces étranges formes de vies qui habitent au delà du périphérique... Ben cette fois c'est raté !  (dommage pour le seul pays industrialisé qui ait réussit à concentrer à ce point sza population autour de sa capitale).
> 
> Si je n'était pas assez dégouté, le batage de France2 sur cet "évènement" m'a conforté: un direct depuis 3h du matin! pour quoi ? On a marché sur Mars? On a dévouvert une forme de vie extraterrestre? La mise au point d'un coeur artificiel portatif? un vaccin anti cancer? Un G5 dans les Ibook ? La sonde Huygens sur Titan (20 s au 13h)? Deep impact (35 s)? Le délabrement de nos universités et le chomage des chercheurs (0s, chuuuuut !)? Non, bien plus important: Les JO à Paris dans 7 ans!
> ...




justement les jeux donne une impulsion qui est plus forte que l'administration régionale pour ce qui est du financement des équipement sportif. 

Et au vu du monde qu'il y a avait dans différents points "stratégique" de paris aujorud'hui, je pense que le sondage était très représentatif de l'esprit parisien.


----------



## Zheng He (6 Juillet 2005)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> On a encore échappé à un monumental "cash-burn" (sans jeux de mots!) d'argent public...
> Paris aurait bien aimé se faire payer tout plein de nouveaux équipements par les impôts de toutes ces étranges formes de vies qui habitent au delà du périphérique... Ben cette fois c'est raté !  (dommage pour le seul pays industrialisé qui ait réussit à concentrer à ce point sza population autour de sa capitale).
> 
> Si je n'était pas assez dégouté, le batage de France2 sur cet "évènement" m'a conforté: un direct depuis 3h du matin! pour quoi ? On a marché sur Mars? On a dévouvert une forme de vie extraterrestre? La mise au point d'un coeur artificiel portatif? un vaccin anti cancer? Un G5 dans les Ibook ? La sonde Huygens sur Titan (20 s au 13h)? Deep impact (35 s)? Le délabrement de nos universités et le chomage des chercheurs (0s, chuuuuut !)? Non, bien plus important: Les JO à Paris dans 7 ans!
> ...



Tout juste


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ...la candidature pour 2020 se fera en... 2013....


Au moins, une bonne nouvelle !

Depuis des mois qu'on nous rebat les oreilles avec cette candidature !

Quelques années de tranquillité relative.

Ouf !

     

Pourtant un peu d'inquiétude demeure.
Que vont-ils inventer les dominants, les puissants, les idéologues, les médiatisés pour nous maintenir en état de marche ?


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Que vont-ils inventer les dominants, les puissants, les idéologues, les médiatisés pour nous maintenir en état de marche ?




coupe du monde, coupe d'europe, JO d'hiver, championnat du monde, la ferme célébrité, le bachelor .... pffff y'en a des choses à organiser et les éléctions françaises dans pas longtemps


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

Consolez-vous. 
Demain, sera annoncé officiellement, la prochaine ouverture d'un AppleStore à Paris. Ce sera le plus beau du monde.


----------



## z-moon (6 Juillet 2005)

Londre 1 / Paris 0

 :sick:  

on s'est pris un beau Trafalgar dans la tronche  

voila c'est tout, rien d'autre à ajouter...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Londre 1 / Paris 0
> 
> :sick:
> 
> ...



vi, mais les jolies filles sont chez nous


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juillet 2005)

dommage


----------



## z-moon (6 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vi, mais les jolies filles sont chez nous


Ouiiiiiiii   

Malheureux aux jeux ... *Heureux en amour!*  

Na! d'abord


----------



## argothian22 (6 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiii
> 
> Malheureux aux jeux ... *Heureux en amour!*
> 
> Na! d'abord



oui mais à choisir entre les deux je prend plutôt être heureux ......  en amour bien sûr 

vive paris 2012 même sans les jeux  ahhhhh pourquoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

Les jeux, à Paris, à Berlin à Pékin, en Haïti ou à Vaizon la Romaine, je m'en cogne en fait.


Au moins ça sera pas le bordel dans Paris. déjà qu'avec le Tramway, c'est le boxon, alors imaginez si il avait fallu rajouter les travaux pour les infrastructures de J.O...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Peut être avons nous gagné la bataille de l'honneteté... ou perdu celle de la corruption...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Peut être avons nous gagné la bataille de l'honneteté... ou perdu celle de la corruption...



Ou l'inverse...


----------



## ivremort (6 Juillet 2005)

Assez drôle de voir que les réactions d'amerturme, voire d'aigreur, sont les mêmes à Paris qu'en Suisse à propos de la candidature pour Sion 2006!


----------



## z-moon (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Peut être avons nous gagné la bataille de l'honneteté... ou perdu celle de la corruption...





			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ou l'inverse...


mmmh ... voilà qui est sus-pect* en effet   

_*limite, mais pas "hors charte" quand même (?) :rateau: sinon désolé tout ça :rose:_


----------



## Zheng He (6 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas, c'est pas ce qui nous aurait fait gagner plus de médailles, quoi que en regardant ce qui c'est passé en 98


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les jeux, à Paris, à Berlin à Pékin, en Haïti ou à Vaizon la Romaine, je m'en cogne en fait.
> 
> 
> Au moins ça sera pas le bordel dans Paris. déjà qu'avec le Tramway, c'est le boxon, alors imaginez si il avait fallu rajouter les travaux pour les infrastructures de J.O...



Tu oublies les provinciaux et les campagnards qui nous envahissent  

Voilà c'est le jeu : Londres a été plus fort  - tant mieux pour eux


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Assez drôle de voir que les réactions d'amerturme, voire d'aigreur, sont les mêmes à Paris qu'en Suisse à propos de la candidature pour Sion 2006!


 
Ce qui est tout à fait normal. Ca fait toujours mal de ne pas être choisi, lorsque l'on semble être le favori.

J'ai le souvenir d'un vote pour l'organisation de JO d'hiver, à Lausanne, en 1994. La population lausannoise avait voté contre ce projet, alors qu'un grand nombre des compétitions devaient se dérouler dans tout le canton.

De nombreux endroits comptaient énormément sur ces Jeux, pour le renouvellement de leurs infrastructures. Les citadins n'en avaient rien à battre. La cicatrice n'est toujours pas refermée chez certaines personnes. Finalement, les Jeux d'hiver ont eu lieu à Lillehammer, en Norvège.

Je déteste les égoïstes qui ne pensent qu'à leur porte-monnaie. 

Quoi de plus beau, que d'organiser un événement qui réunit, durant quelques temps, des individus venant de toute la planète.

Ca m'attriste de lire certains commentaires ici.


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2005)

De toutes façons avec l'Eurostar, c'est bien connu, Londres est devenue la banlieue de Paris alors les Jeux à Paris ou en banlieue c'est du pareil au même ...


----------



## purestyle (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les jeux, à Paris, à Berlin à Pékin, en Haïti ou à Vaizon la Romaine, je m'en cogne en fait.
> 
> 
> Au moins ça sera pas le bordel dans Paris. déjà qu'avec le Tramway, c'est le boxon, alors imaginez si il avait fallu rajouter les travaux pour les infrastructures de J.O...




Imagine que Bowie déclare "je n'envisage plus de concerts en France jusqu'à nouvel ordre...", tu t'en cognerai aussi sans doute ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Imagine que Bowie déclare "je n'envisage plus de concerts en France jusqu'à nouvel ordre...", tu t'en cognerai aussi sans doute ?



Pour tout te dire, je ne l'ai vu qu'une seule fois en concert alors que j'écoute sa musique depuis 79...


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## tyler_d (6 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est tout à fait normal. Ca fait toujours mal de ne pas être choisi, lorsque l'on semble être le favori.
> 
> J'ai le souvenir d'un vote pour l'organisation de JO d'hiver, à Lausanne, en 1994. La population lausannoise avait voté contre ce projet, alors qu'un grand nombre des compétitions devaient se dérouler dans tout le canton.
> 
> ...



bravo !

rien à dire de plus.

sauf qu'on est pas pret de les avoirs en france les JO, peut etre en 2028... :

info du figaro :

La confirmation de ce que l?on craignait arrive petit à petit. Les reports de voix sont bien dus à des accords politiques concernant les futures candidatures. 


Après New York qui a annoncé vouloir poursuivre sur la lancée de 2012 avec un projet pour 2016, c?est au tour de Madrid de confirmer son ambition pour 2020 par l?intermédiaire de son porte parole, Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón. Les Espagnols semblent ainsi laisser le champ libre pour les Américains et un autre concurrent que l'Europe pour 2016 alors que les Jeux pourraient revenir sur le Vieux Continent en 2020. Sûr que les Anglais n?hésiterons alors pas à voter pour ces deux candidatures au moment opportun.


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bowie ,c'est le patrick juvet anglophone? j'me trompe pas?


 
_merci pour cette contribution au débat!.
c'est un point de vue qui n'avait jusqu'ici pas encore été exprimé _


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

>



J'allais la poster...


----------



## Malkovitch (6 Juillet 2005)

Des baffes oui. Allez David rend lui son camion à la Denrée et toi la Denrée tire pas les cheveux de David.

Alors que les polonais que j'avais fait venir d'espagne pour construire le stade de curling ds le 18ème sont maintenant à la rue.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

bin bon ben laden ne s'intéressera pas à nous au moins!!  


J.O! J.O! heu non.... J.LO! J.LO!!  


oki je sors!!! :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juillet 2005)

j'ai revu tout ca aux infos...
ben avec le recul,et apres coup,le dossier de Londres est beaucoup plus moderne je trouve...
bon parait il que ca va couter cher,mais au moins ca a de la gueule :ils veulent réhabilier toute une zone ,un truc du genre...
Londres C toujours branché de toute façon...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai revu tout ca aux infos...
> ben avec le recul,et apres coup,le dossier de Londres est beaucoup plus moderne je trouve...
> bon parait il que ca va couter cher,mais au moins ca a de la gueule :ils veulent réhabilier toute une zone ,un truc du genre...
> Londres C toujours branché de toute façon...




c'est vrai qu'il ya tout un quartier qu'ils veulent réhabiliter par la suite .. c'est une super idée .. il n'y avait pas ça pour paris je crois ..  

pour ce qui est du coût , un des intervenants de lci semblait dire que cela allait coûter des milliards d'euros !!   dur dur !! sinon, blair est en forme .. et notre président bien fatigué et peu souple ces derniers temps ..  

enfin , c'est dommage .. cela aurait été sympa ... un petit coup de frais ...  mais bon..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il ya tout un quartier qu'ils veulent réhabiliter par la suite .. c'est une super idée .. il n'y avait pas ça pour paris je crois ..
> 
> pour ce qui est du coût , un des intervenants de lci semblait dire que cela allait coûter des milliards d'euros !!   dur dur !! sinon, blair est en forme .. et notre président bien fatigué et peu souple ces derniers temps ..
> 
> enfin , c'est dommage .. cela aurait été sympa ... un petit coup de frais ...  mais bon..



oui ce sera super Londres.
En france ,on est trop chauvin ...
Londres au moins C cosmopolite et branché...
C  vrai que le président, c'était pas vraiment le meilleur ambassadeur du moment pour emporter la décision!
Et puis tout nos sportifs ,ils sont certes bien mignons (Laura Flessel 
  :love: )mais aucun n'a l'envergure de Coe ou le carisme de Beckham...
en sommes,si on se penche sur la question ,C logique...
Paris ,dossier un peu vieillot,Londres très moderne
moi j'aurai bien aimé NY sinon...


----------



## tyler_d (6 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui ce sera super Londres.
> En france ,on est trop chauvin ...
> Londres au moins C cosmopolite et branché...
> .



mouais... on entend souvent ça.. "les autres capitale sont des villes cosmopolites"... sans aucune prétention, mais pour avoir été quelques fois à londres et à NY, je suis désolé, mais paris est tout aussi cosmopolite que ces deux villes, à une autre échelle oui, mais cosmopolite quand meme. D'un quartier à l'autre, on a pas les meme populations, beaucoup de culture différentes cohabites à paris, et ça se voit tous les jours !

C'est pas parce qu'on a pas de portique comme dans un parc d'attraction dans le 13eme (notre chinatown) ou de "little italy" indiqué sur les plans qu'on est moins cosmopolite...

Par contre il est clair que NY l'est beaucoup plus ! et londres branché ? mouais (bis) c'est vrai mais je me demande si ça ne tiens pas plus à une "vieille image" de londres plutot qu'à une réalité... Une ville où les gens qui sont souls le sont à 21h, et où en plein centre les pubs vous demande de prendre un dernière verre à 23h30... évidement il n'y a pas que la nuit dans la "branchitude" d'une ville mais bon...

sinon pour paris, il était aussi question de réaménager un quartier. plus petit que londres je pense. C'est actuellement une friche industrielle, des anciennes voix et entrepots de la sncf je crois...

Ce qui me désolé un peu c'est la non combativité des français, enfin c'est compréhensible, ils sont abattus, mais je pense qu'il faut perséverer, pas tout de suite bien sur mais pourquoi pas pour 2020 ?

Lamour qui dit "on est pas pret de voir les jeux en France", je trouve ça moyen. Est ce parce qu'il ne poura peut etre pas participer à leur organisation qu'il dit ça ? où bien parce que c'est perdi d'avance contre un CIO majoritairement anglo-saxon ? je ne veux pas y croire...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juillet 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> mouais... on entend souvent ça.. "les autres capitale sont des villes cosmopolites"... sans aucune prétention, mais pour avoir été quelques fois à londres et à NY, je suis désolé, mais paris est tout aussi cosmopolite que ces deux villes, à une autre échelle oui, mais cosmopolite quand meme. D'un quartier à l'autre, on a pas les meme populations, beaucoup de culture différentes cohabites à paris, et ça se voit tous les jours !
> 
> C'est pas parce qu'on a pas de portique comme dans un parc d'attraction dans le 13eme (notre chinatown) ou de "little italy" indiqué sur les plans qu'on est moins cosmopolite...
> 
> ...



on verra bien ,enfin 2020 C encore loin...15 ans tout de meme
d'ici la ,le stade de France sera en ruine


----------



## sukkoi30 (6 Juillet 2005)

de toute manière tout ça c'est de la faute de steve !!!! 

bah oui les membres du CIO refusaient de donner les jeux à une ville ne possedant pas d'Apple Store !!!!


Steve tu es vraiment un vilain chenapan !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui ce sera super Londres.
> En france ,on est trop chauvin ...
> Londres au moins C cosmopolite et branché...
> C  vrai que le président, c'était pas vraiment le meilleur ambassadeur du moment pour emporter la décision!
> ...




apparemment obnubilés que nous étions par nos jt franco français .. on n'a pas parlé de coe qui est une légende comme meneur face à delanoé qui est un maire , un politique de plus .. la comparaison sur f2 ce soir de l'oral paris contre l'oral londres était intéressante .. 35 mns de films publicitaires par luc besson plus 10 minutes de speach direct par quatre intervenants  pour paris et la proportion contraire pour londres avec sept intervenants pour londres ..
dire qu'hier soir .. douillet disait que l'essentiel avait déjà été fait et que l'oral ne changeait pas grand chose .. on ne le saura jamais .. mais ya une différence de style en effet ..


sinon, c'est vrai que pour 2024 .. notre super stade de france aura vieilli .. quand on pense que c'était une merveille en 1998 .. gigantesque et tout... le temps passe vite ... est ce dans le bon sens? si on doit avoir un autre stade pour 2024 ... ça fera double emploi..?


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de poster depuis l'annonce du résultat, ni de lire ce fil non plus 

Après tout, nous n'avons eu que ce que nous méritons.
Ce fut une présentation [cette nuit] de vieux, faite par des vieux, sur des images vieillottes, des musiques vieillottes, un vocabulaire vieillot [film comme live]...
A part l'aspect technique du film, tout était basé sur le passé. Ce passé qu'on ne cesse de nous radoter mais qu'on est bien incapable de moderniser au présent et encore moins projeter dans le futur...
Un projet technique certes à la perfection mais aucun rêve tourné vers la jeunesse, vers l'avenir...

Europe, JO, même combat, il faut ranger les vieilleries humaines bien de chez nous [et ce n'est pas une question d'âge mais d'état d'esprit] et s'inventer une modernité, des rêves raisonnables, de nouveaux responsables


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de poster depuis l'annonce du résultat, ni de lire ce fil non plus
> 
> Après tout, nous n'avons eu que ce que nous méritons.
> Ce fut une présentation [cette nuit] de vieux, faite par des vieux, sur des images vieillottes, des musiques vieillottes, un vocabulaire vieillot [film comme live]...
> ...



c'est vrai qu'en voyant deux minutes du film j'ai été étonné d'entendre la musique musette clichée de paris dans un film de besson
 ( jeunet aurait peut être fait plus moderne ... entre alien et amélie .. enfin que sais je ?)
et faut dire que le film anglais du style les j.o c'est pour les enfants qui rêvent de devenir grands en voyant les compétitions à la télé c'était simple et bien trouvé


----------



## FANREM (6 Juillet 2005)

Sur le fond, on peut se poser la question de savoir si c'est bien servir l'esprit olympique que de donner les jeux a un pays en guerre. 
Il est clair que le business l'emporte sur les idées, et que le modèle anglo saxon est bien plus puissant et dans l'air du temps que les valeurs morales ou de l'esprit. Cela changera sans doute, mais pour aujourd'hui l'echec est cuisant. Dure leçon de realité

Quoiqu'il en soit, je crois que nous n'avons absoument pas à rougir de la manière dont le dossier a été défendu jusque dans ses moindres détails, et  je serais extremement décu que nous recevions  l'organisation des jeux olympiques d'hiver en lot de consolation, comme cela s'est deja produit.

Bonne chance aux anglais, qu'ils nous donnent de beaux JO


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de poster depuis l'annonce du résultat, ni de lire ce fil non plus
> 
> Après tout, nous n'avons eu que ce que nous méritons.
> Ce fut une présentation [cette nuit] de vieux, faite par des vieux, sur des images vieillottes, des musiques vieillottes, un vocabulaire vieillot [film comme live]...
> ...



Certes, le Parisianisme franchouillard à vécu....le sport, c'est tout le contraire, car l'on ne se mesure qu'à poids ou niveau équivalent....la prétention seule ne marche jamais.


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Sur le fond, on peut se poser la question de savoir si c'est bien servir l'esprit olympique que de donner les jeux a un pays en guerre.



Encore une preuve de notre esprit sportif.....dans la défense de nos échecs...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> apparemment obnubilés que nous étions par nos jt franco français .. on n'a pas parlé de coe qui est une légende comme meneur face à delanoé qui est un maire , un politique de plus .. la comparaison sur f2 ce soir de l'oral paris contre l'oral londres était intéressante .. 35 mns de films publicitaires par luc besson plus 10 minutes de speach direct par quatre intervenants  pour paris et la proportion contraire pour londres avec sept intervenants pour londres ..
> dire qu'hier soir .. douillet disait que l'essentiel avait déjà été fait et que l'oral ne changeait pas grand chose .. on ne le saura jamais .. mais ya une différence de style en effet ..
> 
> 
> sinon, c'est vrai que pour 2024 .. notre super stade de france aura vieilli .. quand on pense que c'était une merveille en 1998 .. gigantesque et tout... le temps passe vite ... est ce dans le bon sens? si on doit avoir un autre stade pour 2024 ... ça fera double emploi..?




2024???
je croyais 2020 ?
la le stade de  France sera tout moche....


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ...le Parisianisme franchouillard à vécu...


Rien à voir  :mouais: 
L'état d'esprit est général


----------



## minime (6 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 2024??? je croyais 2020 ? la le stade de  France sera tout moche....



Un équipement de cette taille doit servir pendant plusieurs décennies, il n'est pas construit en papier crépon, et rien n'empêche de le rénover en temps voulu&#8230; Par exemple le Parc a été construit en 1968, il remplit encore sa fonction et il s'y passe même plus de choses qu'au Stade de France.


----------



## Xman (7 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir  :mouais:
> L'état d'esprit est général


 Il est vrai que de montrer le dynamisme Olymique à la framçaise avec Trenet (que j'adore) et la tour Effel ne me semble pas suffisant...
En outre, ce n'est pas uniquement avec les 3 heures de sport hebdomadaires qu'on nos enfants à l'école que l'on arrivera à une vrai culture de sport.
Donc la simple volonté politico économique consensuelle n'est certainement pas suffisante....Dans le sport, outre la vonlonté, il faut de l'entrainement.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2005)

Excellente journée : pas de brevets logiciels et pas de JO à Paris.
Seul point noir : j'ai dû me farcir le 13h de TF1 avec ses relents de nationalisme nauséabond sur des télés où le son était poussé à fond ... et je n'avais pas de brouilleur de TV avec moi.

Quand je pense que tout le monde nous bassine avec la grandeur du sport et autres stupidités alors que les JO sont, après le Tour de France, la plus belle vitrine du dopage et que pour les avoir, des chefs d'état font des courbettes aux personnes du CIO. Le clientélisme poussé à son paroxysme ... Tout ce que j'aime donc


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que de montrer le dynamisme Olymique à la framçaise avec Trenet (que j'adore) et la tour Effel ne me semble pas suffisant...


Mais cela fait rêver beaucoup de gens [on oublie les Franchouillards là et même les Européens] !
Toutefois, il faut l'inscrire dans une autre dynamique 



			
				Xman a dit:
			
		

> En outre, ce n'est pas uniquement avec les 3 heures de sport hebdomadaires qu'on nos enfants à l'école que l'on arrivera à une vrai culture de sport.
> Donc la simple volonté politico économique consensuelle n'est certainement pas suffisante....Dans le sport, outre la vonlonté, il faut de l'entrainement.


Ce n'est pas le sujet du jour


----------



## Xman (7 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais cela fait rêver beaucoup de gens
> 
> Ce n'est pas le sujet du jour



Si, car le CIO n'attends peut-être pas forcemment des paroles, mais des actes 
 
Le sport n'est pas : un beau film, Johnny, un maire à la mode (en France)...:affraid:  mais des résultats et de l'implication


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Si, car le CIO n'attends peut-être pas forcemment des paroles, mais des actes


Non, cela il s'en fiche complètement, ce n'est pas du tout la base de décision des dossiers 

En plus, la France n'est pas si mal placée que cela


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 2024???
> je croyais 2020 ?
> la le stade de  France sera tout moche....


tous les 4 ans .. changer de continent à chaque fois ... cela devrait plutôt faire du 2024...   


d'ici là...


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> d'ici là...


Espérons qu'on aura renouvelé tous nos dirigeants et changé d'état d'esprit


----------



## Xman (7 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, cela il s'en fiche complètement, ce n'est pas du tout la base de décision des dossiers



Oui, je ne peux que reconnaître que dans le fond tu as raison   

VIVE LE SPORT (amateur) et dommage pour Paris....mais là aussi il faut rester sport


----------



## Manu (7 Juillet 2005)

Je trouve franchement le film de Besson pour la candidature de Paris 2012 était  ARCHI NUL.  
 Franchement comment peux-tu convaincre un comité olympique composé en grande partie des gens de pays non fortunés avec des images d'un Paris au rythme de Charles Trenet, avec Galfione, Jean Paul belmondo, Johnny Hallyday et enfin Catherine Deneuve. Bref une image typiquement franchouillarde, qui n'a rien à voir avec celle de la jeunesse et des Jeux olympiques.

 A l'opposé, celui de Londres était plus simple et efficace. Des gamins noirs qui jouent désoeuvrés, et l'un d'eux se retourne et voit à l'écran les athlètes courir. Et là c'est le déclic, il sera un jour champion olympique. Bref tout l'accent a été mis sur le coté très cosmopolite de Londres avec la phrase forte 'Londres la ville aux 200 langues'. Sans compter que dans les intervenants coté anglais figuraient deux femmes dont une black. Cela a l'air de rien, mais c'est très important.

 Les gens oublient souvent que la solidité des dossiers etc, ne suffit parfois pas et que parfois il faut essayer aussi de promettre un rêve pour attirer l'attention et faire vibrer la fibre de l'émotion. Au lieu de jouer sur le coté prestigieux et classe de Paris. 

 Les gens oublient que c'est justement le coté muliticulturel de l'équipe de france de football qui lui a valu la sympathie dans presque le monde entier.

  Dommage!!!! quel gachi!!!


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve franchement le film de Besson pour la candidature de Paris 2012 était ARCHI NUL.
> Franchement comment peux-tu convaincre un comité olympique composé en grande partie des gens de pays non fortunés avec des images d'un Paris au rythme de Charles Trenet, avec Galfione, Jean Paul belmondo, Johnny Hallyday et enfin Catherine Deneuve. Bref une image typiquement franchouillarde, qui n'a rien à voir avec celle de la jeunesse et des Jeux olympiques.
> 
> A l'opposé, celui de Londres était plus simple et efficace. Des gamins noirs qui jouent désoeuvrés, et l'un d'eux se retourne et voit à l'écran les athlètes courir. Et là c'est le déclic, il sera un jour champion olympique. Bref tout l'accent a été mis sur le coté très cosmopolite de Londres avec la phrase forte 'Londres la ville aux 200 langues'. Sans compter que dans les intervenants coté anglais figuraient deux femmes dont une black. Cela a l'air de rien, mais c'est très important.
> ...


Et une paire de lunettes pour Manu, une 

Ceci dit


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2005)

Déjà va falloir qu'ils rénovent le métro avant de rénover leurs infrastructures sportives les britishs, sinon ça va faire désordre...

*Lire ici...*

En résumé :



			
				Nouvel Obs a dit:
			
		

> Une explosion s'est produite jeudi matin dans le métro et le quartier financier de Liverpool Street. Metronet, la société chargée de l'entretien du métro londonien a déclaré que cette déflagration était due à une surtension électrique. ...


----------



## tyler_d (7 Juillet 2005)

d'après la presse ce matin, le dossier, aussi parfait soit-il ne compte que pour....30% de la décision !!!

le lobying fait le reste, et blair est venu 2 jours rencontrer TOUS les votant du CIO, quand chirac n'est venu que la veille faire un discours...

et puis c'est vrai que ce film de besson ça craint, c'est ringard, vieillot, ça sens la naftaline...

pour la prochaine date, 2020 c'est la plus tot que l'ont puisse avoir. ce qui me déçoit beaucoup c'est ce fatalisme typiquement français. au lieu de se relever, de penser à demain (meme si apparement certains équipement vont etre construit) il faut profiter du mouvement populaire pour en faire qqchose ! Pourquoi vouloir abandonner ? parce qu'ils ont beaucoup travaillé ? parce qu'ils sont déçu ? parce que ce n'est pas juste ? 

Alors au lieu de jouer les battu, ils devraient tout de suite (meme si c'est un peu tot certe) se mobiliser er proclamer "encore battu ? pas grave, on sera là pour une autre candidature pour  2020 !) au lieu de dire partout "on est pas pret d'avoir les jeux en france"

ça fait un peu gamin je trouve

Sinon pour le stade de france, l'erreur est peut etre de l'avoir construit dans un trou (la plaine saint denis) qui est un endroit bien lais, et qui n'a pas énormément changé depuis 10 ans, mis à part qu'il y a plein de bureau autour, c'est un endroit bien mort. 

En tout cas, pour 2020 ou 24, on peut le ré-aménager, comme cela a été fait avec le magnifique stade d'athenes en 2004.


----------



## clampin (7 Juillet 2005)

Paris n'aura donc pas les jeux olympiques, c'est dommage, et c'est Londres qui va les accueillir. Encore un gros coups au moral des français, qui franchement n'avaient pas besoin de cela. 

Hier soir sur TV5, un type disait que la France est devenu un pays "musée". C'est un peu vrai finalement. 

Car ce que proposait la candidature française, c'est le respect des tradition dans une ville musée. 

Londres pour sa part proposait une vision d'avenir, nouvelle, dynamique.

Pourtant la prestation de la délégation française était impeccable et très certainement impressionné les membres du jury. Il ne faut pas vous en faire. Vous aurez la possibilité de re-proposer une candidature. Finalement c'est pas fin du monde. C'est vrai que cela aurait pu être chouette à Paris. Mais Londres, c'est pas si loin. Les anglais on gagné, voilà... c'est ainsi, le défi maintenant, c'est de trouver un nouveau projet porteur qui enflamme les foules. Il y a bien d'autres projets motivants. 

Allez, les français,.. montrez que vous savez retourner la situation difficile dans laquelle vous êtes !


----------



## derennes (7 Juillet 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> d'après la presse ce matin, le dossier, aussi parfait soit-il ne compte que pour....30% de la décision !!!
> 
> le lobying fait le reste, et blair est venu 2 jours rencontrer TOUS les votant du CIO, quand chirac n'est venu que la veille faire un discours...
> 
> ...



Totalement d'accord sauf que c'est pas le clip de besson qui a plombé la candidature de Paris, faut pas abuser d'autant qu'apres sa diffusion, chose rare, il a été applaudi..preuve que...il est pas si ringard que ça.
c'est le lobbying ultra agressif de tony blair et de sebastian coe entre autres qui a fait la différence.
je cite:
 "Blair est un génie", dit l'Italien Ottavio Cinquanta, membre du CIO et président de la Fédération internationale de patinage (ISU). "Il a réussi à convaincre les Italiens, les Latins et les Asiatiques de voter pour Londres. Ils n'ont pas eu seulement les votes du Commonwealth"(...)le report des votes des délégués des pays de l'Est, alliés de Samaranch pour Madrid a basculés sur Londres'
Sur le fond, le dossier de paris, clip y compris, était en béton.C'est la méthode qui n'est pas la bonne.
Les anglo saxons ont inventé la communication moderne', ne l'oublions pas.


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

oui, c'est sûr. Un bon dossier (du reste, celui de Londres était également très bon d'après la commission), ce n'est pas suffisant, sinon on ne s'en remettrait qu'à l'évaluation faite par la commission d'évaluation. 
Il y a autre chose. On ne peut laisser de côté les aspects irrationnels qui peuvent aussi jouer. La France est perçue depuis longtemps commune une nation hautaine et arrogante. Nous sommes perçus comme des égocentriques peu accueillants envers les touristes. Nos grandes positions de principes dénuées d'actions concrètes n'intéressent plus personne. Nous avons énormément de mal à nous tourner vers l'avenir, ou à faire de la comm' dessus.
Pas étonnant que le charme se rompe en partie et que nous n'arrivions plus à convaincre les autres. Notre dossier était béton, seulement, la France, Paris, lasse tout le monde et ne fait plus rêver personne.
C'est tristoune.


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

Il y en a qui n'ont pas apprécié que Londres gagne...

Une pensée pour les éventuels morts... En attente de plus d'informations, la news est ici.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2005)

Sur France Inter en ce moment, c'est une vague d'attentats qui vient de se produire à Londres, Je vais rendre ma licence sportive pour éviter une sélection aux J.O, ça fout les chocottes... 

Ca se confirme *lire ici* :affraid:


----------



## tyler_d (7 Juillet 2005)

ça y est, on perd (une fois de plus) l'organisation des jeux d'été, et on parle des JO d'hiver !

Ca sera (encore) notre lot de consolation ? Annecy et grenoble sont prete à déposer un dossier pour 2014... (on sera en fin d'année laquelle des villes déposera son dossier)...

mais meme si cette candidature n'en est qu'au début, je reste persuadé qu'il faut perséverer et obtenir les JO d'été ! 

Et comme je l'ai lu ailleurs, depuis 1976 (Montreal) les JO n'ont jamais plus été organisées dans un pays francophone, alors que c'est la langue olympique (pierre de coubertin)...

ne perdons pas espoir !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

La déception, ça va un moment, mais c'était pas une raison pour vous venger (voir vos actus).

La solution de Londres est bonne pour tout le mode : les anglais vont pouvoir faire les grands travaux, tabous chez eux hors olympiade, et quelques bâtiments prévus pour Paris vont quand même être réalisés. Eh puis, on a déjà bien frissonné, bien communié avec l'aventure de la candidature. L'animation des champàs Elysées a été une grande fête populaire et personne ne nous l'enlèvera. On a plus rien à prouver (foot 98, Albertville...)


----------



## derennes (7 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est sûr. Un bon dossier (du reste, celui de Londres était également très bon d'après la commission), ce n'est pas suffisant, sinon on ne s'en remettrait qu'à l'évaluation faite par la commission d'évaluation.
> Il y a autre chose. On ne peut laisser de côté les aspects irrationnels qui peuvent aussi jouer. La France est perçue depuis longtemps commune une nation hautaine et arrogante. Nous sommes perçus comme des égocentriques peu accueillants envers les touristes. Nos grandes positions de principes dénuées d'actions concrètes n'intéressent plus personne. Nous avons énormément de mal à nous tourner vers l'avenir, ou à faire de la comm' dessus.
> Pas étonnant que le charme se rompe en partie et que nous n'arrivions plus à convaincre les autres. Notre dossier était béton, seulement, la France, Paris, lasse tout le monde et ne fait plus rêver personne.
> C'est tristoune.


bof...Londres te fait rever toi? La France est l'une des premiers destination touristique du monde ,preuve qu'on est pas si mal accueillants que ça avec les étrangers.
Nan moi j'pense qu'il faut pas dramatiser et etre beaux joueurs.
Quand à nos positions de principes ,je trouve qu'au comparer de celles des anglais sur la scene  internationale,(hé tony,elles sont ou tes armes de destruction massive?), on a pas a en rougir.
Les Français ont trop cru au 'fair-play' dans la façon qu'ils ont eu de vouloir remporter les jeux olympiques, moi j'trouve qu'il y a pas de quoi regarder le bout de ses chaussures ...meme si défaite il y a.
Les anglais eux ont été arrogants et dénigreurs,corrupteurs meme,et rapellés a l'ordre plusieurs fois pas le Cio..alors..


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Pour l'instant, les "evenements" londoniens de ce matin ne semblent pas avoir un rapport direct avec les JO. Merci de rester dans le sujet.


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Sur France Inter en ce moment, c'est une vague d'attentats qui vient de se produire à Londres, Je vais rendre ma licence sportive pour éviter une sélection aux J.O, ça fout les chocottes...
> 
> Ca se confirme *lire ici* :affraid:


 
Purée on a eu chaud, et dire qu'on a failli avoir les JO :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bof...Londres te fait rever toi?
> ..


 
j'habite à Paris, et suis allé pas mal de fois à Londres, et force est de constater que l'une vit dans le passé, que beaucoup de choses confirment (manque total d'innovation par exemple), et pas l'autre. 



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> La France est l'une des premiers destination touristique du monde ,preuve qu'on est pas si mal accueillants que ça avec les étrangers...


 
Oui et non: il y a eu un "téléphone sonne"  sur "la france, pays touristique". Le constat est simple: les atouts de la France sont incontestables, ceux de Paris également, mais absolument pas mis en valeur par manque de motivation et accueil des touristes. Si la France reste la première destination touristique (77 millions par an), la dynamique n'est pas du tout positive, car les touristes restent de moins en moins longtemps en France, dépensent de moins en moins. Par ailleurs, la part de ceux qui n'y viennent qu'une fois (genre ils y ont pas pris goût), augmente, quand bien même on peut voir dans certaines régions des européens achetant des résidences.

J'ai un bon pote hollandais qui me disait qu'il adôre la France, et timidement me précisait que cela ne l'avait pas empêché de constater un manque de chaleur (c'est une euphémisme) quand à l'accueil.

C'est pas pour rien que Londres a scandé que c'était une ville (incontestablement) multiculturelle où on parlait 200 langues...



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> Nan moi j'pense qu'il faut pas dramatiser et etre beaux joueurs.
> ..


 
ok, c'est exactement ce que je fais...

..





> Les anglais eux ont été arrogants et dénigreurs,corrupteurs meme,et rapellés a l'ordre plusieurs fois pas le Cio..alors..


 
...mais pas toi 

Quant à l'arrogance dont je parlais, je crois que ça nous colle malheureusement à la peau, quand bien même ce serait parfois injustifié.

C'est sûr qu'on s'éloigne des jeux, du sport et tout le reste, mais on ne peut pas nier qu'il y a de l'irrationnel dans la position des gens, et que cette partie est nourrie de plein de choses. Cela dit, c'est valable pour les autres villes, et même si une seule a été choisie, nous n'avons été battu que de 4 voix.


----------



## minime (7 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Les anglais eux ont été arrogants et dénigreurs,corrupteurs meme,et rapellés a l'ordre plusieurs fois pas le Cio..alors..



On se fait des films pour expliquer les résultats du vote ! Mise en scène de Luc Besson ? 

Les français ont critiqué le lobbying de la délégation anglaise, mais sans plus pour l'instant. Je ne crois pas que les perfides anglois aient été rappelés à l'ordre par le CIO.

« _J'avais pas compris que c'était ça, moi, j'avais compris qu'il fallait le meilleur dossier, le meilleur état esprit et je crois qu'une immense majorité du CIO a plutôt un peu pensé ça de Paris". "Ce qui nous fait perdre c'est le fair-play", a asséné le maire de Paris qui s'est interrogé sur le fait qu'il ne faille "pas être fair-play pour gagner une compétition du fair-play"._ »


----------



## sylko (7 Juillet 2005)

Je pense qu'avec ce qui se passe aujourd'hui, à Londres, il serait bon de se calmer.


----------



## Manu (7 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> .............................
> ,et même si une seule a été choisie, nous n'avons été battu que de 4 voix.




Oui avec 2 voix des Finlandais. Finlande le pays où d'après Chirac on bouffe très mal.


----------



## tyler_d (7 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'habite à Paris, et suis allé pas mal de fois à Londres, et force est de constater que l'une vit dans le passé, que beaucoup de choses confirment (manque total d'innovation par exemple), et pas l'autre.



je comprend pas, tu peux me donner des exermples d'innovation dont nous ne profitons pas en france, à paris ? parce que là comme ça je vois pas.

et je suis parisien, 26 ans, et j'ai pas du tout l'impression de vivre dans le passé, ça ne veut rien dire. évidement si tu es inscrit au club "pyramide" de ton bled et que tu vas au Club 78 tous les dimanches... mais sinon....


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> je comprend pas, tu peux me donner des exermples d'innovation dont nous ne profitons pas en france, à paris ? parce que là comme ça je vois pas.
> 
> et je suis parisien, 26 ans, et j'ai pas du tout l'impression de vivre dans le passé, ça ne veut rien dire. évidement si tu es inscrit au club "pyramide" de ton bled et que tu vas au Club 78 tous les dimanches... mais sinon....


 
aucune innovation architecturale d'envergure, contrairement à beaucoup de capitales ou grandes villes (Berlin, Londres, Bilbao). C'est pourtant ce genre de choses qui indiquent la capacité d'une ville à composer entre passé et futur. Ah ouais, si, on a une arche de la defense dont le toit se casse la gueule, et un opéra bastille sur lequel on a posé un filet pour éviter que les gens meurent au passage. Le concours des halles et le PLU sont symptomatiques de ce manque de risque et de gout pour l'innovation, écrasé que nous sommes par ce passé architectural. Aussi beau soit-il.

soirée: londres, barcelone, prague, berlin, istanbul...et loin, très loin, Paris. Oui, Solid Steel et Favela chic, c'est sympa, mais ça attire pas grand monde sauf des parisiens. Les européens viennent pas à paris pour faire la fête, mais plutôt pour faire le Louvre en 2h et vérifier qu'Amélie Poulain est bien fidèle.

Je noircis le tableau, mais ouvre les yeux. C'est une ville que j'aime et apprécie chaque, mais je ne trouve pas que cela soit une ville caractérisée par l'ébullition et le foisonnement des idées, et tournée vers la nouveauté.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2005)

Un ami anglais vient de définitivement s'installer à Paris tellement il trouve que Londres est sinistre ...
Comme quoi ! Ya pas de règles


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Juillet 2005)

Paris etant devenue une ville musee, c'est normal que les JO ne s'y deroulent pas !
Tout est propre a Paris (quoique depuis un certain temps...), on ne s'y amuse plus, il n'y a plus de vie nocturne, plus de fantaisie, on ne peut plus rien construire si ce n'est garder les memes facades d'immeubles, plus d'innovations architecturales, bref Paris une tres jolie ville musee qu'il est bon de visiter quand on est touriste...


Edit : Yvos je viens de lire ton message apres mon post, bref, je dis la meme chose ! Et tu as oublie de parle de la bibliotheque de France...Paris et la France en generale vit avec son prestige et les acquis du passe...


----------

